# Une souris ergonomique pour graphiste



## Looli (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

est-ce que vous connaissez une bonne souris ergonomique pouvant convenir pour un graphiste ?

J'ai vu la "vertical mouse" mais est-ce que ça peut convenir pour faire du graphisme ? précision ?

Merci.

Olivier


----------



## - B'n - (14 Juin 2010)

Hello,

alors tout dépend de ton budget, et de ton "style d'utilisation" du Mac. Certains se contentent d'une souris clic droit/gauche + molette, moi je ne regarde même pas les souris qui n'ont pas au moins les boutons précédents/suivants sous le pouce : c'est indispensable pour le web, et super pratique pour le reste en les paramétrant (par exemple page suivante/précédente sans InDesign, zoom, &#8230.

Pour moi les critères principaux d'une bonne souris sont :
- ergonomie / nombre de boutons
- précision
- filaire

Inutile de préciser que les "souris" Apple sont toutes nazes (en plus d'être très chères), c'est pas nouveau et j'ai pas l'impression que ça changera de si tôt (ergonomie plus que déplorable, sans fil, lourde, gestuels qui font style mais peu pratiques, &#8230

Si t'as un budget réduit, tu trouveras pas mal de modèles assez peu chers avec 5 boutons (mais c'est assez dur de les trouver en filaires). J'ai longtemps utilisé une souris Microsoft 5 boutons, simple et efficace. Sinon les Logictech sont pas très chères et pas mal du tout.

J'ai récemment fais les frais d'une Logitech Performance MX. Alors là on frise la perfection ! Elle est certes un peu chère (90&#8364, mais quel confort !

- ergonomie impeccable (forme de la main, bonne glisse, boutons discrets et souples)
- filaire ou sans fil ! (on peu la brancher pour la recharger tout en l'utilisant, ou l'utiliser sans fil)
- fonctionne même sur bureau en verre
- 7 boutons vraiment super pratiques (un gain de vitesse énorme pour quelqu'un qui utilise les raccourcis)
- une molette multi-directionnelle (vertical et horizonal, débrayable pour la "lancer sans crans" et s'arrêter net, pil poil au bon endroit)
- un pilote bien foutu pour programmer en fonction de chaque appli
- un design qui s'accorde bien avec le noir et l'alu des Macs

Une fois qu'on a essayé une telle souris, on a vraiment du mal a passer sur une autre qui parait moyen-âgeuse à coté !!



> J'ai vu la "vertical mouse" mais est-ce que ça peut convenir pour faire du graphisme ? précision ?


Je n'ai pas testé cette souris, mais les souris un peu "grosses" font prendre à la main une position qui se rapproche de cette Vertical mouse, au contraire d'une "Magic mouse" toute plate qui pose des problèmes à certaines personnes.


----------



## Looli (14 Juin 2010)

Merci pour cette réponse précise.

En fait, je n'ai pas vraiment de budget, ce que je veux c'est vraiment une bonne souris, qui peut limiter la fatigue du poignet (qui commence à venir après 12 ans de graphisme...).

Au niveau souris apple, je travail avec la Mighty mouse, qui est plaisante mais au niveau de l'ergonomie c'est pas tout à fait ça...
J'ai fais les frais il y a quelques temps de la "Magic Mouse" (un caprice ) et je suis très déçu de la prise en main... pas du tout adaptée pour un travail de 8 heures par jour devant l'écran.

Je regardais aussi les logitech, celle que tu cites à l'air pas mal du tout... mais est-ce qu'elle fonctionne avec les macs ? Est-ce qu'on peut la paramétrer avec un mac ?

Olivier


----------



## - B'n - (14 Juin 2010)

Oui les pilotes sont (très bien) développés sur Mac. Un régal.

Sinon pour te reposer le poignet, tu peux, si tu en as une, passer par la tablette graphique quelque temps.
C'est ce que je fait, et vu que je suis gaucher (pour écrire) ça me fait changer de main aussi


----------



## Looli (14 Juin 2010)

Et bien merci pour tes conseils.

J'ai regardé un peu sur leur site, c'est vrai qu'elle a l'air très bien.
Je pense que je vais l'essayer.

Sinon, j'ai eu l'occasion d'essayer une semaine une tablette, au début un peu déroutant mais on s'y ferait vite...

Merci beaucoup.

Olivier


----------



## Blackers (14 Juin 2010)

Oui, elles fonctionnent avec les mac car Logitech a développé un logiciel complet pour paramétrer comme bon te semble tous les boutons de ta souris. (Logitech Control Center très bien foutu)


----------



## Looli (15 Juin 2010)

Ok merci beaucoup !

Olivier


----------

